# Its Going To Be Close....



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Well before I bring home the new TV, I checked my dimensions. I have 3" extra in height (i guess the 20" wheels may need to be taken off the option list) and 3.5" in length. UGH, it will be close. I think the only way to assure it is in far enough will be to touch the front wall (at a slow speed). We'll see how well that works. 
Wish me luck... Anyone else do this?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the new truck, and here is a simple thing we do with a tightly parked car in our garage. Get the vehicle perfectly parked in the sweet spot that you want it in. Then hang a tennis ball from the garage ceiling with some fishing line. Hang it so it's just barely touching the windshield and right between the driver's eyes. Then when you pull in all you have to do is bullseye the ball until it touches the windshield.

The side benefit is that your kids get to whack it when the truck is not there


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

My solution is to forget even putting the truck in the garage. I have two single doors and I have to fold the minvan's mirrors to get it inside and i still only clear by 1 inch on each side. So the dodge was a nogo from the start

More power to you if you can get it to fit, but I wouldn't adjust my truck buying decision on what fits in the garage because then I wouldn't have truck.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Parking mat or parking zone light.

http://www.drivingcomfort.com/index.cfm/fa...arking/sc/33213

Good luck!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I appreciate your suggestions and would have looked in to each of them however CJ has made a better, unintentional suggestion in his post showing the minivan TV. Why didnt i think of that? I will be switching my purchase over to a new town and country minivan. this will fit in the garage and be a perfect fit for towing my 32BHDS.....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Don't forget the "Feung Schway" bar


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

There are minivans and MINIVANS!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Don't forget the "Feung Schway" bar


Ill just be having feung schwayin down the road...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> There are minivans and MINIVANS!


wow, those minivan options just keep getting better. quickly this easy decision has become more complicated... do i opt for the factory lift and big tires which puts the MV in the driveway or stick with a standard ride height....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We use one of these to help park the truck in the right spot.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping479 said:


> We use one of these to help park the truck in the right spot.
> 
> Mike


that's a great idea!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

"An inch is as good as a mile if it fits"


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

WOW you can fit a truck or a car for that mater into the garage? Even when I clean out my garage I can't even get a VW bug in my garage. But My Dad also used the tennis ball trick in his garage and it does work very well.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I have one of those mats and they work as long as nobody moves it! Kids for some reason like to play with them.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> We use one of these to help park the truck in the right spot.
> 
> Mike


Okay, now I may actually have to try putting the Tundra in the garage


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a stoplight, but the closest it measures is something like 6". Therefore, it doesn't work for my truck. I think a 350 will stick about 6" out the back of my garage, so that solves the problem for me.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is what you do.....

1. Line the truck up so that it will fit through the door (backing into the garage)
2. Fold mirrors in for extra clearance with the door
3. Start truck, fasten seat belt
4. Place truck in reverse
5. Press the accelerator to the floor, backing in at full speed
6. When the truck hits the back wall, let the truck "work" for a minute or so making sure you get a few extra inches of clearance

Now it will fit everytime you back it in!!!! Isn't that a lot easier than hanging a tennis ball from the ceiling!!!

Everyone please feel free to use this solution as often as you need it....and please don't try to send me money for this idea...it is free to all my friends!!!!

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Fire44 said:


> Here is what you do.....
> 
> 1. Line the truck up so that it will fit through the door (backing into the garage)
> 2. Fold mirrors in for extra clearance with the door
> ...


Ahhhh. That would explain why you guys have enrty doors on both sides of the firehouse


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

The only time my F350 has seen the inside of the garage is when the door is open. Don't forget to take the hitch off that adds a foot or so, could be hard on the garage door. You will love your F350.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Our F350 just fits into the garage and we have the short box.... about a foot towards the front (for me to walk around to get to my car) and a couple inches in the back (no walking around there). The mirrors go in before we pull it in.

Of course my DH has said many times that if my car wasn't in the way he could park the truck sideways across the garage with plenty of room to spare.... I just nod and smile while I am thinking to my self "when H$#L freezes over"


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> Here is what you do.....
> 
> 1. Line the truck up so that it will fit through the door (backing into the garage)
> 2. Fold mirrors in for extra clearance with the door
> ...


In my first house the previous owners had done that. It's amazing how you can crack the sill plate 2x4 and push the whole wall out if it is aluminum (or vinyl) sided








I now have Brick, something tells me it wouldn't bend as well


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> Here is what you do.....
> 
> 1. Line the truck up so that it will fit through the door (backing into the garage)
> 2. Fold mirrors in for extra clearance with the door
> ...


what if something goes wrong and flames erupt?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Here is what you do.....
> 
> 1. Line the truck up so that it will fit through the door (backing into the garage)
> 2. Fold mirrors in for extra clearance with the door
> ...


Yes but is might be fun to see how hard you can hit that tennis ball with the windshield and how many times you can get it bounce


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the hit the wall and run idea but we have all brick too. it would do too much damage to the new truck. I was thinking, we have a 4-car garage with a double and single door (code would not allow 2 double doors) I could park it in the single door and leave it open!







BRILLIANT if I say so myself!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For my 150 I test drove the truck home to make sure it would fit. Of course you can't get a shorter F350 so I guess there is no other option.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL I had the same challenge. First time I parked the F350 in the garage I had about 3/4" above the ******* lights for clearance but it made it. That was with 18" tires.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> LOL I had the same challenge. First time I parked the F350 in the garage I had about 3/4" above the ******* lights for clearance but it made it. That was with 18" tires.










!! That may be the clincher!! What year was your F350? 4x4?


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Lots of good suggestions from everyone. Sounds like you can make it work. The more you do it, the easier it will get for you. I have an F350 Crew Cab short box and it just barely fits into the garage - both height and length. The hitch, however, does have to come off. I use the tennis ball trick and it works great. The F350 leaves just enough room for the Expedition to fit into the garage. It's tight, but they both fit. Good luck!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> LOL I had the same challenge. First time I parked the F350 in the garage I had about 3/4" above the ******* lights for clearance but it made it. That was with 18" tires.


Sounds like there's a story here....what about the 2nd time?


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

A truck in a garage, why?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> A truck in a garage, why?


Three reasons, high winds here bring lots of dust, in the winter it starts better when its cold and I was raised that vehicles go in the garage.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> Here is what you do.....
> 
> 1. Line the truck up so that it will fit through the door (backing into the garage)
> 2. Fold mirrors in for extra clearance with the door
> ...


my wife did this but with the garage door.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

goneflyfishin said:


> my wife did this but with the garage door.


I guess that would be a little easier to repair than a wall. Sorry to hear about the incident....


----------



## Abbe (Jun 27, 2007)

I back the excursion into the garage every night, After watching nervously for several nights, my husband decided to take matters into his own hands!

First, he removed the interior handle that came on the door. (so I have to use an automatic opener) Like you, I only have a couple of inches to spare, so if I wasn't perfectly square when I backed in, the handle would've hit the bumper.

Next, he screwed an 18'' piece of 4 x 4, painted bright yellow to the garage floor as a stopping block. I would have to really try to back over that! If works like a charm every time, and my kids can't move that on me!

Lastly, he painted a bright yellow stripe as a guide on the floor. At first I was offended thinking that he didn't trust my driving skills, but now I realize that all of this has made my job much easier. I just back in, square up to the stripe, and creep until the block stops me!









Good luck!

Denise


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Speaking of putting these trucks in GARAGES, remember when you go in PARKING GARAGES that you have this extra height. I went into a hospital parking garage, last October, with my truck, and I was "inching" my way through height-wise!! Next time, I'll park in the spots OUTSIDE marked for tall vehicles!!








Darlene


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

sgalady said:


> Speaking of putting these trucks in GARAGES, remember when you go in PARKING GARAGES that you have this extra height. I went into a hospital parking garage, last October, with my truck, and I was "inching" my way through height-wise!! Next time, I'll park in the spots OUTSIDE marked for tall vehicles!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good idea to know the height of your vehicle for just those times. According to the brochure, our 2500 is just under 77" high, so anything over that, we're good.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

A coworker blew out his F250 moonroof at the DTW airport parking structure. as he heard the screach of sheetmetal he started to hit the break and it was too late. Pow. complete roof was destroyed. He said it used to fit....before he added the bigger tires....

Heres your sign....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> A coworker blew out his F250 moonroof at the DTW airport parking structure. as he heard the screach of sheetmetal he started to hit the break and it was too late. Pow. complete roof was destroyed. He said it used to fit....before he added the bigger tires....
> 
> Heres your sign....


Ouch! That's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm anal. My truck goes to sleep in the house like the rest of us. I tried the tennis ball but with the curveture of the windshield if I was too far right I would hit the wall (which I did 4 times. After this setup I have been fine, but it is tight! (Please excuse the mess....







) only cost @ $5








,







,


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I actually do the hit the wall trick. Just don't hit it too hard. License plate is slightly crinkled but who cares. I have plenty of room on either side as they constructed my house with decent size doors and I have a 3 car garage. If your in a place that is cold you will appreciate keeping the diesel in the garage other wise it takes a long time for it to warm up. I also use one of those grill gards to help it warm.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Parking a truck in a garage???









Is that a Yankee thing?









Great looking truck! Don't forget to remove the drawbar after camping


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Well before I bring home the new TV, I checked my dimensions. I have *3" extra in height (i guess the 20" wheels may need to be taken off the option list)* and 3.5" in length. UGH, it will be close. I think the only way to assure it is in far enough will be to touch the front wall (at a slow speed). We'll see how well that works.
> Wish me luck... Anyone else do this?


Am I mistaken??? ... I think that with the snowplow-prep option you are "lifted"
somewhat... A friend of ours has SOB and I asked why it looked like
he had a lift on it and he said he had the snowplow-prep option...









You could just add a portico area in front of your garage...









MaeJae (Just tryin' to help here!)


----------

